# Info on 2018 Martin D-18



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a chance at a good deal on the above but don’t know much about them. They seem to be the Les Paul Standard of the Martin line. Am I right? Enlighten me please.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2012 D18 that I bought when they first came out with the new version. It’s a very good guitar and it’s been structurally stable since I got. I don’t think I’ve had to adjust the trussrod since I got it. Easy to play with 13s. 

Mahogany back and sides sounds different than my rosewood guitars. 1&3/4 nut width. 

Try it and if you like the guitar and it has no issues you can’t go far wrong. 

They are said to be consistent from the factory and although I haven’t played any of them lately in stores the few that I did play a couple years ago all sounded pretty much the same and would’ve been OK to buy. 

Braces are scalloped and the X is forward shifted so more bass and a different sound than the regular D18. The guitar cuts pretty good in the mix.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Wardo.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

On another point, most reviews of them are very positive but the one thing that comes up is that some people don’t like the so called modified low oval neck shape on the 18 but then people are always going to have different prerferences for neck shape. I don’t find the d18 neck to be uncomfortable but I can shift from the 18 to the narrower V neck on my HD28V with no problem.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would say that the D-28 is the "Les Paul" of the Martin line. The D-18 more like the "SG", if you're going to compare it like that. The D-18 is less expensive than the D-28 mainly due to appointments. There are those that love the Mahogany sound and those that love the Rosewood sound. I'm more in camp Rosewood. I prefer the newer 2018 D-18 with the forward braces than I do the older braced D-18 but thats because it gives more bass and is fuller similar to a D-28. I hate the necks on the D-18s but its just preference. I like a more full vintage style neck. 
I play all the Martins every time I go in to music stores that have them and I find the D-18 more consistent than the D-28's.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the price difference btw the 18 and 28 is because mahogany is cheaper than rosewood. Both guitars are pretty much the same plane Jane appointments for the standard series.

Haven’t tried the new D28 yet. I think it has the same neck as the 18 and forward shifted X brace but still has straight non scalloped braces. I never liked the previous 28 but I’m wondering if I’d like the new 28.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

A good deal on a post 2012 D18 is a good deal! I don't think you'll regret owning one. It'll take some time to break it in and all, but it's a great acoustic.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Jayg28 said:


> A good deal on a post 2012 D18 is a good deal! I don't think you'll regret owning one. It'll take some time to break it in and all, but it's a great acoustic.


How does it differ from pre 2012? The sides and bracing?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

In 2012 they started scalloping the bracing and shifted it forward resulting in more bass and to my ears, a shimmery tone. Personally I find the D-28 has too much bass and the pre 2012 D-18 has too little bass so for me the 2012+ D-18 is perfect.

I tried every guitar under $5000 and the 2012+ D-18 is the one for me.

This is the best video I've found


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup, the bracing is big. I think they also went from rosewood bridge and board to ebony. Some players like the wider, 1 3/4" nut width. And, personally, I think the aesthetic upgrades are huge; the aged toner, nicer looking pickguard and tuners, and darker ebony make it look super sexy compared to the old, plain Janes.


----------

